
Show HN: Tool to discover rising trends amid Coronavirus - mikerubini
https://treendly.com/covid19
======
mikerubini
Hi, this is Mike and I'm the founder of Treendly.com, where we discover and
monitor rising trends.

I thought to measure what the impact caused by this global economic downturn
is in different countries and industries.

There are some new opportunities arising because of Coronavirus, and we wanted
to provide insights into what people are doing and NOT doing in this strange
time.

We mainly wanted to answer these questions:

\- What are some growing trends amid Coronavirus?

\- What are the most impacted industries?

\- How are companies adapting?

Let me know how this tool can be most useful to you.

Hope it helps!

Thanks, Mike

------
AS126
Hi, great tool to find trends. Do you also extract trends from YouTube as
well? Would be super interesting to see it. (I don't know of a tool that does,
for me it is an important feature in a trend monitoring tool). I like it that
you can use the product without registering or submitting an email, nice.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey, thanks for the comment!

Yes, we do! We have different sources that we use to find trends, and YouTube
is definitely one of them =)

In addition, for each trend, we also suggest related long-tail keywords that
people search on YT.

